# musical forms



## ceve4life

Happy to say that this is my first post. I have a question about musical forms. What are some descriptions that you would give about some common musical forms. I mean like "prelude""toccata"ect... I get the feeling like the prelude is melodic chord progression, but what about other styles/forms.
The reason I ask is because I was listening to a Bach vinyl and was reading the back about how he had written six pieces each with the same forms in the same order, a this, a that, this, and that. So that's what made me wonder if each "this and that" had there very own style. I think that toccata is just piano, right? I've heard and played preludes before, so I'm sure I have the basic concept of them. Any quick descriptions for the Barouqe and Romantic era would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prelude_(music)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toccata

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baroque_music
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romantic_music

It's surprising how helpful wiki can be.


----------



## Guest

Yagan Kiely said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prelude_(music)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toccata
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baroque_music
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romantic_music
> 
> It's surprising how helpful wiki can be.


Indeed it can be helpful, for research, but is boring when it is given as a link in answer to a question, why not answer in your own words then the post will spring into life.
I am not meaning to be offencive.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Yo ceve4life, If I were you I'd concentrate on learning about the sonata form - the Godfather of all musical forms!

As for the musical eras, if you look at paintings and other art-forms from the different periods, it's interesting to discover that they will explain what was going on in music at this time.


----------

